
Show HN: Prepare for technical interviews with real questions from companies - falco925
http://www.stratascratch.com
======
falco925
Hi HN,

I've spent my career continuously prepping and practicing for technical
interviews, specifically SQL and python, and mainly for marketing analytics
and some data science. I also teach SQL and python on the side and need a
platform for my students to play around with.

I built Strata Scratch to help people prepare for their technical interviews
and brush up on SQL and python. I loaded it with technical interview questions
I've sourced from various sites. We created our own underlying datasets and
changed the questions a bit keep original and test specific concepts that are
often found on interviews.

The platform is MVP-ish, as it's only a side hustle but it's continuously
improving. It's free to try out but has a monthly subscription if you want to
unlock all the questions. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Here's a link to a Youtube we did also:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6gM265zG68](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6gM265zG68)

